
Show HN: A template to help you write your web project specs in less than 10mins - matt413
https://specstemplate.com/
======
fld
I like it! Here's some feedback for you:

1) When deleting a section, it would be nice if you placed the confirmation
box closer to the delete button, instead of using the browser's built in
confirmation dialogue.

2) The Prestashop logo doesn't work on the project details page:
[https://specstemplate.com/specs/6820fc58-b65e-44ce-b2d3-ba27...](https://specstemplate.com/specs/6820fc58-b65e-44ce-b2d3-ba27286c362f)

~~~
matt413
Thanks for the feedback! Will implement both in the next iteration :)

